# Hedgie keeps scratching face



## vexlica (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, so I have my new hedgehog for about three weeks now and all of a sudden he started scratching more than usual around his face. I checked for mites but couldn't see any and now when I went to hold him I noticed that the side of his face has a cut from where he keeps scratching himself. I use fleece bedding for his cage that I have switched and cleaned weekly so far. I'm starting to get concerned that maybe I should try a different bedding or maybe he just has dry skin, but I was wondering if anyone had any advice or a similar situation. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Try giving it an oatmeal bath with oil treatment and keep the nails short to avoid facial injury.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Face or is he scratching closer to his ears?


----------



## vexlica (Oct 30, 2013)

It's mainly the side of his face, just under his ear. 

I'm going to try the bath and nail trimming when I get out of class today so hopefully it might help.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

So, followup, is it usually on one side?

I ask because if he has an ear bothering him, one symptom is them constantly scratching at that ear. 

If you watch him walk, does he have any head tilt? Can you look in his ear, is it clean and clear?

Look behind his ear, does he have any quills coming in that could be poking his ear. Occasionally they will grow in a new quill and if it pokes or "tickles" the ear it can drive them "nuts" and make them scratch at that area.

It could very well be dry skin, but I wanted to throw this out there to give you something else to consider and look at.


----------



## vexlica (Oct 30, 2013)

None of his quills look like they are bothering his ears and from what I could see his walking looks fine and so do his ears. I gave him a bath and trimmed his nails so hopefully it doesn't get worse and stops. If by Sunday it gets worse I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh don't forget foot baths!


----------

